# Skype : Comment éviter de taper le mot de passe à chaque connexion ?



## free00 (5 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question bête mais comment faire pour éviter de taper tous le temps le mot de passe quand on démarre Skype ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir,

Tu peux enregistrer ton mot de passe dans le Trousseau. Ensuite, il te suffira d'accorder l'autorisation à Skype de lire le Trousseau d'accès.


----------



## free00 (5 Janvier 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. Serait-il possible d'avoir un tutoriel pour faire cela ?
Quel nom faut-il donner à cet élement ? Comment faire comprendre à Skype que l'utilisateur que j'ai tapé dans le Trousseau
correspond à mon login Skype ?


----------



## Sly54 (6 Janvier 2016)

De mémoire (mais je peux vérifier ce soir), la 1e fois que j'ai entré login + mot de passe dans Skype, j'ai eu un message me demandant si je souhaitais que le Trousseau d'accès garde mes infos en mémoire. J'ai dit oui.
J'ai peut être coché une case dans Skype pour l'autoriser à conserver (mémoriser) mon login.


----------



## Ma Dalton (6 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

 dans Skype / Préférences / Général, il faut cocher la case : "Me connecter au lancement de Skype".

Ainsi, la connexion sera automatique, sans demande du mot de passe.


----------

